# AUGUST MEDICINE BOTTLE CONTEST OPEN



## GuntherHess (Aug 1, 2009)

Ladies and Germs, for your continued entertainment I have posted the 
*August Medicine Bottle Contest > Theme - Picture Medicines*.

 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=97&start=0

 This time there are both a voted and random entry selections so
 everyone who enters has a good chance to win.

 Enjoy
 -Matt


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

GAME ON! []JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 2, 2009)

Remember Jamie, even if you are the only one to enter you can't win both prizes, but I hope you win one[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2009)

You should show us last months winner on here. Okay?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 2, 2009)

I think he lurking around here somewhere if he wants to raise his winning paw[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2009)

JUST TO BE CRYSTAL CLEAR THE PICTURE HAS TO BE OF AN ACTUAL BOTTLE AND CAN'T BE A DRAWING OR A PICTURE FROM A NEWSPAPER AD? RIGHT? JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2009)

correct, a photo of the embossed bottle is required.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Gunth, I lost my password, so was sent a new one.  I would like to change this one to something I can remember, instead of a bunch of letters and numbers.  How do I do this?  Thanks!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like Lobey comprehends it better than I.  Try his instructions and if you cant get it to work email me.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you Lobey.  I looked everywhere, just couldn't find it.  It worked.  Good directions!


----------



## glass man (Aug 4, 2009)

LORD KNOWS SOME PEOPLE DON'T NEED TO TAKE A SOMA AND BABBLE![:-]
 JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Plenty of time left to enter this fun contest!


----------



## elf19 (Aug 11, 2009)

i need som help. see i found a bottle that say bell-ans can any one find out what is used for


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  elf19
> 
> i need som help. see i found a bottle that say bell-ans can any one find out what is used for


 wrong thread to post in but that's ok elf.  Welcome to the forum!  Your bottle is from the early part of the last century.  This is an advertisement from 1918;


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 11, 2009)

[]you take soma's?[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2009)

Just a reminder , tomorrow (Aug 14) is the last day to post an entry for the August medicine bottle contest.  Any ABN members are welcome.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to wish all of you good luck.. I saw some decent entries and I will vote, but since I won last month I'm gonna let somebody else get a chance.. I'd feel like a real poopyhead if I won again..[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

CHARLIE IF IT GETS ME A BOTTLE I WILL,YES I WILL BE A POOPYHEAD!![8D] YOU OUGHTA ENTER ANY WAY WHAT THE HECK! IT IS FUN! []JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2009)

> since I won last month I'm gonna let somebody else get a chance


 
 That's up to you. I have no problem with you entering. There are two prizes and you can only win one so someone else WILL win. Its all just fun anyway.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, Matt... I'll be back in the running in ..September?? This is indeed fun, and I'm carefully monitoring this month's contest! Got my vote narrowed down to 2 choices.. so far..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just posting this picture for Jamie... I see this was his entry. My digging partner has one, but you can hardly see the beaver. It's citron green, I guess... What color is citron anyway.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's a couple others that I didn't enter, but thought I would post anyway.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

More like the one with the anchor on it, then. What color is the Dr Jones Linament? It's green with a definite yellow tinge to it.


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

KATE I HAVE A HARD TIME WITH SOME COLORS AND FIND IT HARD TO SAY THE LINIMENT IS. CITRON AS I UNDERSTAND IT,IS A SORTA YELLOW/GREEN. THE ONE YOU SHOW DOES LOOK SORTA LIKE THAT. WHAT EVER I LOVE IT! MINE HAS THE STUFF STILL IN IT NINA HATES THE SMELL,BUT I LIKE IT. ONE OF THOSE GOOD FOR MAN OR BEAST! WHAT THE HELL A BEAVER HAS GOT TO DO WITH IT IS BEYOUND ME! I GUESS IF THE BEAVER HAD CHIBLAINS OR LAMENESS YOU COULD CHASE THE SUCKER DOWN AND PUT SOME OF THE MED ON IT! [8D] JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2009)

There are more than 10 entries this time. Makes voting a little more complicated for me. I cant set up more than 10 options for voting in one post. May have to divide into two ballot posts. Any ideas?
 Should we do anonymous vote like before or public vote this time?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

Public vote will erase any possibility of voting fraud, but anonymous is more comfy.. as an honest guy, I vote for anonymous voting... and I reserve the right to change my mind until the deadline..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

OK.. All even-numbered entries will be in one vote, all odd entries in another.. the winner of each will be subject to a final vote, the winner getting prize A, the runner-up prize B.. ..just an idea..[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2009)

The voting for the August Medicine Bottle contest is started.
 The voting is open this time so people can see who votes for whom.
 Any registered members can vote once. The 2nd prize will be awarded randomly after the voting is done. Dont wait till the last minute to vote as the voting may end at any time. I made my vote as an example of how you should post your vote. 
 Good luck.

 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=119&p=380#p380


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

Bump - Don't forget to vote!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 20, 2009)

Tomorrow is the last day to vote for the August entries.
 You can vote at http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=119

 So far, if I counted right, these are the vote totals...

 Contest entries.
 Votes
 (1) 1- King Cactus Oil - joethecrow
 (1) 2- Dr Kilmers Ocean Heart Weed - RedGinger 
 ( ) 3- Wistars Pine Tree Tar Cordial - Antiquenut
 ( ) 4- Dr Jones' Liniment - GLASSMAN
 ( ) 5- Munyon's Paw Paw - lobeycat
 (2) 6- DR MOORE'S VENEREAL ANTISEPTIC - Sickrick1 
 (3) 7- Lord's Opodeldoc - cindy44 
 ( ) 8- Merchant's Gargling Oil - Miles
 ( ) 9- WARNERS SAFE KIDNEY & LIVER CURE - Treasurehunt
 (1) 10 - River Swamp Chill and Feaver Cure - Angelpeace
 ( ) 11 - Radam's Microbe Killer - digger don
 ( ) 12 - Baker's Great American Specific - psychodoodle


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought Rick had 3 votes?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 20, 2009)

He does now, he got one more after I posted that.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 20, 2009)

It says congrats to Rick.  I'm assuming he won.  What a great birthday present!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 20, 2009)

no one won yet, it ends tomorrow.


----------



## digger don (Aug 20, 2009)

By my count it looks like Rick has 5 votes.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I call the contest ended. Congratz to the two winners.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=125

 The winners need to email me with thier shipping addresses.
 Thanks to all those who made the effort to enter.

 Heads up , September contest theme will be the best embossing ERROR medicine. So start thinking about your entries. Or I should say start thinkring abuot yur entrees


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

*RE: AUGUST MEDICINE BOTTLE CONTEST OVER*

Congrats, winners!!! Thanks for another fun contest, Matt!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

*RE: AUGUST MEDICINE BOTTLE CONTEST OVER*

yipe I finely won something!  [] 
  Thanks for the cool stuff,and the fun contest Gunth.I'll send you a Pm


 or did I win ??? LOl  I got side tracked with all the stuff going on.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2009)

*RE: AUGUST MEDICINE BOTTLE CONTEST OVER*

Yes, you and Glassman (Jamie) won.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=125


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2009)

*RE: AUGUST MEDICINE BOTTLE CONTEST OVER*

I still need Glassman to send me his address if he wants to claim his prize.


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

*RE: AUGUST MEDICINE BOTTLE CONTEST OVER*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> yipe I finely won something!  []
> Thanks for the cool stuff,and the fun contest Gunth.I'll send you a Pm
> ...


    RICK: MAN THIS HAS BEEN YOUR WEEK!! GOOD!![] JAMIE


----------

